# My new Laco "Leipzig"



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just received my new Laco "Leipzig" (42mm) today, and thought I'd post a couple of pictures and scribble together a quick summary of my experience here.

I needed a proper Flieger in my collection, and I guess it's hard to get closer to the real thing than this unless you go the vintage route. I have to say that Laco really delivers great quality for the price. I'm very impressed by both the quality of the watch as well as the "Erbstuck" strap that I ordered with it, with both coming in at under 10,000NOK. The order process was smooth as butter, and the watch was shipped within hours of me pressing "send order". It only took three days from Germany to my wrist here in Norway. :-!

Here's a couple of quick wristshots on my *17,5cm* wrist. My wrist shape is quite flat, so take that into consideration. As you can see, when viewed directly from above, there is still quite a bit of room left with regards to the lug-to-lug measurement of 50mm, with no overhang at all. I could probably get away with the 45mm version as well, but overall I'm quite happy that I went with the 42mm. It feels very balanced and well proportioned on the wrist. I mean, yeah Fliegers are supposed to be big, but this certainly wears big even at 42mm. The original was 55mm, so we're not close to that anyway.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Congratulations - on a wonderful watch. I have an A' dial Laco that probably gets more wrist time than any of my other watches. The Laco Fliegers seem just right to me.

Enjoy,

Rick


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

A-w-e-s-o-m-e! b-)|>

I know because it looks as if you made pictures of my wrist, which is the same size and the only - but invisible - difference is, that my Paderborn is mechanical. 

And the Erbstück strap is my favourite. Also got the black and chestnut Flieger strap with the rolling buckle, I have shown quite some pics with all these on the 'Show your Laco' thread. But there's something special about that Flieger with the Erbstück strap.

Congratulations, Sir, great choice! It looks perfect on 'us'. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! :-!

I really love how it looks on this "Erbstuck" extended pilot strap. The rugged look of the pliable tobacco colored leather just compliments the watch perfectly. It looks really cool. The quality of the leather and workmanship is truly terrific and well worth the extra money in my opinion. Leather of this quality will last for years and years if taken care of properly.



oldfatherthames said:


> I know because it looks as if you made pictures of my wrist, which is the same size and the only - but invisible - difference is, that my Paderborn is mechanical.


For me, going for the manual wind version has two purposes. First, I really enjoy the daily interaction with the watch where I wind it every morning until the crown stops. Secondly, the watch will be used in rotation with the rest of my collection, and by manually keeping it wound every day, it will always be ready to go on a moments notice. It has much of the same simplicity as a quartz watch in that regard.

I've read that the ETA 2824 has a weakness with the manual winding mechanism, where manually winding it up every day will wear it out much faster than a manual winding movement as the gears are smaller and more fragile. The function is there, but it's meant to be used more sparsely, for example when starting the watch up or when it needs some extra juice to keep it going for whatever reason. It's not really designed to take a full wind every day, 365 days a year, for years on end. Many automatics can do both fine, but this is one caveat that is specific to the 2824.

My dad has a Stowa Marine with an ETA 2824. The first year he kept topping it off by winding it manually every day (used in rotation), and after a while the rotor would spin inside the case when the crown was turned. Had to be serviced after roughly 1,5 years of doing this. It's been working great since, and he's now just letting the rotor do it's thing.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats on your Leipzig !

Leipzig Blaue Stunde and Leipzig Erbstück here. Awesome watches.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Kohe321 said:


> Just received my new Laco "Leipzig" (42mm) today, and thought I'd post a couple of pictures and scribble together a quick summary of my experience here.


Great pictures and great presentation of your watch! We wish you a lot of fun with it and a lot of "time" on your wrist ;-)



oldfatherthames said:


> I know because it looks as if you made pictures of my wrist...


That's exactly what we thought


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cheers guys! :-!

One more wristshot:


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Great looking watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice Laco! Laco makes great watches for the price (I own two...). Wear it in good health!


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

I've had my eye on this exact watch for quite awhile now. Great pictures, by the way! How do you feel about the straight lugs? That's the only thing that has me hesitating. I prefer the historical accuracy at least in theory but the straight lugs I could envision not enjoying as much. That and the water resistance still has me considering the Stowa Klassik 43mm instead.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

What you are pointing at is the Stowa Klassik Sport 43. The Klassik is 40mm afaik. With its case design and date window at 6 it isn‘t following the classic B-Uhr design. The Laco does.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Great looking and thanks for including your wrist size for comparison. I have a 6.75 inch, 17 cm wrist and am looking at the Kempten. I have always loved the fleiger style, but don’t want a huge watch on my wrist. I bought a Tourby Old Military Vintage at 43mm and it’s just too big and don’t want to make the same mistake again. Looks like the 39mm Kempten should fit my wrist perfectly. Thanks again and enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

andyjohnson said:


> I've had my eye on this exact watch for quite awhile now. Great pictures, by the way! How do you feel about the straight lugs? That's the only thing that has me hesitating. I prefer the historical accuracy at least in theory but the straight lugs I could envision not enjoying as much. That and the water resistance still has me considering the Stowa Klassik 43mm instead.


I really like the straight lugs. They are a necessary part of the distinctive and historically accurate look of the B-Uhr. It gives it a very rough and utilitarian look. The watch is comfortable enough on the wrist, but curved lugs certainly would make it sit more snugly and comfortable. But again, that's a tradeoff I'm more than willing to take in order to get this particular experience on the wrist. And I mean, it's comfortable enough on the wrist to not become a problem anyway.

Water resistance is a non-issue, really. 50m will handle most every day life situations, like rain or the occasional splash of water from the sink when washing your hands. Anything more would be kind of pointless, as it would mean you're using it in situations it was never designed for in the first place. This isn't a watch you shower with, let alone swim with. The leather strap alone makes that a very bad idea.



Earthbound said:


> Great looking and thanks for including your wrist size for comparison. I have a 6.75 inch, 17 cm wrist and am looking at the Kempten. I have always loved the fleiger style, but don't want a huge watch on my wrist. I bought a Tourby Old Military Vintage at 43mm and it's just too big and don't want to make the same mistake again. Looks like the 39mm Kempten should fit my wrist perfectly. Thanks again and enjoy that beauty!


Thanks! The 39mm sounds like the right choice for your wrist. :-!


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Another wristshot! Love that little pop of blue from the hands.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Really great wristshots!! :-! We really love to see when customers enjoy their watch like this!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Excellent choice. Looks very nice.

Enjoy it.


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your experiences with the watch I've had my eye on for a long time now!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Kohe321 said:


> I've read that the ETA 2824 has a weakness with the manual winding mechanism, where manually winding it up every day will wear it out much faster than a manual winding movement as the gears are smaller and more fragile. The function is there, but it's meant to be used more sparsely, for example when starting the watch up or when it needs some extra juice to keep it going for whatever reason. It's not really designed to take a full wind every day, 365 days a year, for years on end. Many automatics can do both fine, but this is one caveat that is specific to the 2824.
> 
> My dad has a Stowa Marine with an ETA 2824. The first year he kept topping it off by winding it manually every day (used in rotation), and after a while the rotor would spin inside the case when the crown was turned. Had to be serviced after roughly 1,5 years of doing this. It's been working great since, and he's now just letting the rotor do it's thing.


I have to break it to you that apart from the additional automatic section on the 2824.2 your ETA 2801.2 is no more robust for hand-winding. In fact they are exactly the same here and there is no issue hand-winding both as long as the stem is not overdimensioned and as long as the movement is serviced (sufficiently lubricated).



Kohe321 said:


> Water resistance is a non-issue, really. 50m will handle most every day life situations, like rain or the occasional splash of water from the sink when washing your hands. Anything more would be kind of pointless, as it would mean you're using it in situations it was never designed for in the first place. This isn't a watch you shower with, let alone swim with.


Effectively all models from Laco's "Original Flieger" series are safe for 100 m. It's just that Laco doesn't state nor guarantees it for safety reasons. For one there's the crown with no guards, so if a customer has banged his, water resistance can be compromised and with a non-screw-down crown you don't want to dive anyway.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

She's a beauty! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gretch6364 (Mar 15, 2016)

Awesome watch! Where did you order it from/through? Laco directly?


----------



## StaffordshireWatchFan (Jul 29, 2021)

Kohe321 said:


> Just received my new Laco "Leipzig" (42mm) today, and thought I'd post a couple of pictures and scribble together a quick summary of my experience here.
> 
> I needed a proper Flieger in my collection, and I guess it's hard to get closer to the real thing than this unless you go the vintage route. I have to say that Laco really delivers great quality for the price. I'm very impressed by both the quality of the watch as well as the "Erbstuck" strap that I ordered with it, with both coming in at under 10,000NOK. The order process was smooth as butter, and the watch was shipped within hours of me pressing "send order". It only took three days from Germany to my wrist here in Norway. :-!
> 
> Here's a couple of quick wristshots on my *17,5cm* wrist. My wrist shape is quite flat, so take that into consideration. As you can see, when viewed directly from above, there is still quite a bit of room left with regards to the lug-to-lug measurement of 50mm, with no overhang at all. I could probably get away with the 45mm version as well, but overall I'm quite happy that I went with the 42mm. It feels very balanced and well proportioned on the wrist. I mean, yeah Fliegers are supposed to be big, but this certainly wears big even at 42mm. The original was 55mm, so we're not close to that anyway.


Thanks for your post. I found it very useful when deciding which Laco to go for. I considered the Paderborn but I finally decided on a Leipzig with the accessory pilot strap. The combination somehow feels more authentic despite only being 42mm.


----------



## motovmot (Feb 22, 2021)

Great


----------



## dukantuhaf (Aug 31, 2021)

Congratulations good choice


----------

